# [SOLVED] /dev/ttyUSB0 wird nicht erzeugt? (I-Blue 747+)

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Habe mir jetzt ein gps logger vom typ I-blue 747+ gekauft und soeben erhalten. Laut google muss ich im Kernel den cp210x aktivieren. Dies habe ich getan (als modul).

Wenn ich das Modul einlade erhalten ich folgende Meldung unter dmesg:

```
cp210x: v0.09:Silicon Labs CP210x RS232 serial adaptor driver
```

Laut google sollte das Gerät nun unter /dev/ttyUSB0 ansprechbar sein. Leider ist dem nicht so. Ich besitze kein einziges /dev/ttyUSBx device. Irgendwas fehlt mir vermutlich noch?

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

cp210x                 16516  0 

usbserial              40208  1 cp210x

vboxnetadp              5280  0 

vboxnetflt             12688  0 

vboxdrv              1742540  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

nvidia               9617928  38 

snd_usb_audio          98208  1 

snd_usb_lib            18272  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            25088  1 snd_usb_lib

usbhid                 22032  0 

8250_pnp               18208  0 

8250                   24776  1 8250_pnp

serial_core            23200  1 8250

ehci_hcd               38480  0 

ohci_hcd               25276  0 

usbcore               166420  8 cp210x,usbserial,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
```

Last edited by BlackEye on Thu Mar 11, 2010 8:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Hast du evtl. einen 747A+? Meiner läuft hier einwandfrei mit dem Modul cdc_acm:

```
Symbol: USB_ACM [=m]

Prompt: USB Modem (CDC ACM) support

  Defined at drivers/usb/class/Kconfig:7

  Depends on: USB_SUPPORT && USB

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])
```

die angelegte Gerätedatei heißt

```
/dev/ttyACM0
```

----------

## BlackEye

ah stimmt - 747a+

das muss ich dann nochmal testen mit dem Modul von Dir!

----------

## BlackEye

okay, damit bekomme ich in der Tat /dev/ttyACM0 angelegt.

Aber mit was kann ich die Daten nun auslesen? bt747 verweigert sich hier scheinbar  :Sad: 

edit: Hab's hinbekommen. Muss die Entwicklungsversion von bt747 benutzen. Die aktuell im Portage befindliche hat Probleme mit dem ACM0 Device.

----------

## l3u

Genau, die Portage-Version kann’s nicht. Zum Download der Daten verwende ich

```
gpsbabel -r -t -w -i mtk -f /dev/ttyACM0 -o gpx -F out.gpx
```

BT747 nur zum Parameter einstellen.

----------

